# كنز الملتقى للديكور الداخلي



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

سأهديكم صورا رائعة للتصميم الداخلي أرجو أن تصبح مرجعا شاملا للديكور .... تحياتي للجميع
سأبدأقريبا باذن الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

بهو الدخول الرئيسي في فندق:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

كفتريا (ديكور داخلي):


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

صالة متعددة الاستخدام ديكور داخلي:




غرفة إجتماعات ديكور داخلي:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

صور توضح بعض الأركان والفراغات الداخلية للفندق:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

ديكور غرفة نوم :


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

ديكورات بهو الدخول وركن الاستقبال:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 مايو 2006)

عايز الحق بصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه 
انت كنز الملتقى وكنزنا كلنا 
بجد انت راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ولمساتك فنيه جداااااااا


----------



## mohamed aseer (10 مايو 2006)

اعتقد ان المفروض نعمل موضوع مثبت فى المنتدى و نسميه كنوز فيصل ، ونضع فيه روابط مواضيعك
جزاك الله كل خير على مواضيعك الرائعه


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

mohamed aseer
moshakes_83
صحبتكم هي الكنز الحقيقي ..... ومشكوووووووووو ر وووووون 
وإليكم المزيد:
ديكور فناء داخلي:




ممر في مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

صالة متعددة الاستعمال:




ركن مكاتب :


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

ديكور كفتريا:




غرفة معيشة وركن طعام:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

ديكور مكتب :




ديكور داخلي لمكتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

على فكرة هذه الصور غير موجودة على الإنترنت وحصلت عليها من CD تم جلبها من الصين
ديكور في بهو الدخول:








ديكور في كفتريا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

ديكور داخلي في مطعم:




قاعة محاضرات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

غرفة معيشة :




ديكور غرفة نوم:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

ديكور مكتب:




بهو الدخول وركن الاستقبال:


----------



## معماري طموح (11 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخوي 

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## great fence (11 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
لقد نثرت لآلئا من كنزك


----------



## enxne (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي فيصل ليش ما رديت علية بخصوص ال Rpc
انا في انتظار ردك علي بفارغ الصبر
وشكرا... ( طالب الجامعة )


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

enxne اتصلت بك على رقم جوالك الآن ولم أتلقى ردا منك على مكالمتي...
انا لم أنس موضوعك :15: :5:
وشكرا لل great fence والمعماري الطموح
وإليكم هذه الهدية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

كفتريا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

غرفة معيشة:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

ديكور غرفة نوم:




ركن استراحة في مبنى مكاتب:




ديكور ممر في مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

كفتريا:




غرفة معيشة وركن طعام:




ديكور قاعة محاضرات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

ديكور بهو الدخول الرئيسي:




غرفة معيشة وركن طعام:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

ديكور غرفة المعيشة:




دور الميزانين:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

ديكورات مطعم1:




مطعم 2:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

جناح غرف النوم في فندق ( ديكور نموذج غرفة النوم):


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

ديكور ركن الدخول :
1-




2-


----------



## لانة (13 مايو 2006)

صور رائعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

ديكور قاعة محاضرات:




ديكور غرفة اجتماعات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

كفتريا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

بهو الدخول الرئيسي ( منظور ديكور داخلي ):


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

كفتريا:




مطعم:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

كفتريا:




ركن استقبال:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

ركن طعام:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

قاعة محاضرات:
1-




2-


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 مايو 2006)

صالة متعددة الاستخدام:




بهو الدخول (ديكور داخلي ):


----------



## ربيع بلخير (14 مايو 2006)

اخي فيصل اريد ان اعرف كيفية تنزيل الصوره في الموقع 
وشكرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 مايو 2006)

*كيفية إضافة صورة للمشاركة*


----------



## م / رانية (14 مايو 2006)

صور جميلة جداً
وياريت لو ألاقي صور ديكورات مداخل للمباني كمان
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 مايو 2006)

أختي رانية...أرحب بك اولا في هذا الملتقى وأتمنى أن تكون هذه بداية طيبة لك للإفادة والإستفادة...
وبالنسبة لما طلبت ...
عن أي المداخل تبحثين فربما أجد بعض الصور الأخرى التي ربما تفيدك..
ولو بحثتي في الصورالتي قدمتها ستجدين بعضها يوضح فراغ البهو والمدخل الرئيسي.


----------



## م / رانية (14 مايو 2006)

أشكرك على الرد السريع


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 مايو 2006)

بهو الدخول وركن الاستعلامات:




كفتريا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 مايو 2006)

بهو الدخول الرئيسي وركن الاستقبال:




كفتريا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 مايو 2006)

فراغ البهو و الميزانين:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 مايو 2006)

*مشاركة*

اشارك الاخ فيصل الحبيب في طريقه للخير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 مايو 2006)

*والمزيد ......*

والمزيد ...والمزيد


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 مايو 2006)

*هل تريدون المزيد؟؟؟*

فاليكم ....


----------



## dawed (14 مايو 2006)

مشكور جداً جداً جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداً ... يافيصل على هذه المناظير ... على فكرة افدتني افادة كبيرة , لأنها في مجال تخصصي .


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 مايو 2006)

*ينتابني شعور بالإنتعاش والحيوية والنشاط عندما تضيفو ما لديكم من كنوز...*

مشكور أخي الغالي وصديقي العزيز عاشق حب رسول الله ساعدني لتكون هذه بمثابة مرجع شامل للقطات الديكور الداخلي..
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
dawed مرحبا بك أخا عزيزا ونتمنى لك دوام التقدم في عملك دمت بخير....
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
غرفة نوم:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 مايو 2006)

*يسعدني ذلك اخي الحبيب فيصل*

يشرفني ويسعدني ان اشاركك يا اخي الحبيب في طريقك للخير ونشر المعرفه وتنمية الحس الجمالي لجميع اخوتنا واخواتنا المعماريين والمعماريات [GLOW="3300CC"]...[GLINT]ونسألكم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــاء[/GLINT][/GLOW]


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 مايو 2006)

*ولا تنسونا من الدعاء بدعوة بظاهر الغيب*


----------



## sara zorzor (14 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2006)

رائع وجميل جدأ تششششششكرون عليه . وتقبلوا تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)

لقد قدمت صورا رااااائعة مثلك أخي العاشق ... 
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
سارا وشكري مرحبا بكما...وشكرا على الرد
[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)

ديكوربهو الدخول وركن الاستعلامات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)

ديكور في ممر والمصاعد:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)

ديكور في غرفة تنس الطاولة:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 مايو 2006)

*اليكم هذه المختارات ...*


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 مايو 2006)

وكذلك ....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 مايو 2006)

[GLINT]ما رأيكم في هذه الالوان المبهجة ؟؟؟!!!...[/GLINT]


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

أخي العاشق أشكرك جزيل الشكر وأتمنى من الجميع المشاركة بصور مماثلة لما نعرض 
فالمؤمن ضعيف بنفسه قوي بأخيه:13: :5: 
كفتريا:




قاعة إجتماعات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

قاعة إجتمتعات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

ديكور مكتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

غرفة مكتب:








[LINE]hr[/LINE]
قاعة اجتماعات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

ديكور ممر في مبنى مكاتب :




غرفة موظفين:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

بهو الدخول الرئيسي:




[LINE]hr[/LINE]
مسرح:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 مايو 2006)

ركن استراحة في مبنى مكاتب:




مكتب:




غرفة اجتماعات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 مايو 2006)

ديكور غرفة موظفين:




[LINE]hr[/LINE]
ديكور بهو الدخول:


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

حقيقى مشكور على موضوعك الرائع ده


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (19 مايو 2006)

مجموعة رائعة من القطات الداخلية اخي فيصل شكرا على مجهودك في الحصول عليها ولعرضها


----------



## Farisq (19 مايو 2006)

تسلم والله على هذي الصور ........


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مايو 2006)

*اواصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــل*


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مايو 2006)

*وليس هذا كل شيء*


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مايو 2006)

*ربما كان هناك المزيد ...والمزيد*


----------



## كارلوس (19 مايو 2006)

هاى
رائع جدا


----------



## ملاك (19 مايو 2006)

روعة
شكرا للمساهمين بالموضوع


----------



## monaliza (19 مايو 2006)

بجد مفيش كلام ممكن يوصف جمال المناظير الداخلية 
ودقتها وتناسقها 
اكثر من رائع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مايو 2006)

*ولدينا ...مزيد*

اليكم هذه المجموعه















































































[/CENTER]


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مايو 2006)

وايــــــــــــــــضا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2006)

كارلوس ملاك موناليزا محمود عبد الرؤوف Farisq مهندسة ديكور غير مكبلة . . . لكم جميعا أخلص التمنيات بالتوفيق ودوام النجاح في الدنيا والآخرة.
أخي العاشق جزيل الشكر والتقدير لوقوفك معي في هذا العمل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وننتظر منك المزيد
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
وإليكم هذه التشكيلة من تصاميم الأبواب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 مايو 2006)

معرض:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 مايو 2006)




----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

ألأخ فيصل الحصني .
صاحب الذوق الرفيع . اشكر مجهودك الرائع وحسك الفني . والحقيقة فعلأ متعة ناظرينا وبعثت الراحة
والطمأنينة وصفوة النفس والأحساس بألأمل والبهجة وخاصتا في يوم مشرق .

البغدادي


----------



## mariam ID (27 مايو 2006)

عن جد تصاميم رائعة جدا لأنها فخمة ومريحة وعصرية واكثر ما لفتلي نظري الدارسة المميزة والموفقة للاسقف والحيطان والعواميد بشكرك على الصور لأنها ممكن تفيدني كتير وهي من اروع الصور للديكور الداخلي الموجودة بالمنتدى


----------



## mariam ID (27 مايو 2006)

الصور كنز بحق


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 مايو 2006)

أهلا بكم وإليكم المزيد :


----------



## meema (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## كمال القبلي (28 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي فيصل الحصني علي هذا الذوق الرفيع 

وجزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 مايو 2006)

meema وكمال مرحبا بكم وهاكم المزيد:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 مايو 2006)




----------



## monaliza (28 مايو 2006)

*برافوووو*

:30: شكرآ على المجهود لأفادتنا بهذه الصور الرائعة :77:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 مايو 2006)

:68:


----------



## hossin (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا علي هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## redmax (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## troy_119 (30 مايو 2006)

اخى فيصل و اخى العاشق لحب رسول الله الف الف الف شكر على هذه الصور الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييله اوى وربنا يجازيكو على كده .


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

*هل من الممكن ان اضيف الى مجموعتكم الرائعه بعض الصور المتواضعه ؟؟!!!*

طبعا ممكن اتفضل .......... 
شكرا ليكو انكو سمحتولى بكده ...


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

المزيد ...


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

*عايزين كمان ؟؟!!؟؟!!!*

لا ليه ....... :81: :81: :81: 
سكن خاص بالمقطم


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

تابع المنزل بالمقطم ...


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

انا مش عارف البيت ده كبير كده ليه :81: :81: :81:


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

*ديكورات الحمامات*

هذه مجموعه من الصور للحمامات و هىماخوذه من الملتقى و لكن لا اذكر الرابط و نسال الله الدعاء لمن وضعها ..


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

تابع الحمامات ..............


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

*ايه ده كمان مطابخ*

ديكورات المطابخ :13: :13: :13:


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

يا جماعه انا عندى مجموعه كبيره اوى من الصور للديكور و انا تحت امر اى حد عايز اى نوع من الصور لاى جزئ من اجزاء المنزل و لو انقطعت عن الرد فهيكون غصب عنى لانى فى فتره امتحانات ---(( علشان محدش يدعى عليا ))-- 

و انا تحت امركم ف اى خدمه تحتاجوها​


----------



## مساعد ابوزيد (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

بالصراحه صور رائعة واعتقد بان الاسيوين عندهم حس رائع في التصميم الداخلي ... والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مساعد ابوزيد (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز ربنا يوفقك في اختباراتك وجميع المهندسين ان شاءالله ........
بس حابب اعرف اذا ممكن تزودنا بمجموعة صور جديده خصوصا لمراكز الشباب والترفيه او المشاريع اللي افكار انشائية قويه ومميزة علما نه هذا مشروع التخرج الخاص بي 

اتمنى ممن الجميع المساهم باي معلومة ممكن تفيد
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للأخ troy_119 ونتمنى لك بالتوفيق والنجااااح الباهر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2006)




----------



## enxne (4 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا متى اوصل لهذا المستوى 
وهل في مكان لتدريب مثل هذه الاعمال الجميلة بالبرامج


----------



## المهندسة مي (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على هذا الكنز .. فعلا إفادة جيدة جدا ... 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اليمان (5 يونيو 2006)

الرندرنق خراافي !!يعطيييك العافيه ... لاحرمك ربي الاجر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 يونيو 2006)

[LINE]hr[/LINE]
Exhibition


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 يونيو 2006)

غرفة نوم:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 يونيو 2006)

[LINE]hr[/LINE]




[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## skr2004 (5 يونيو 2006)

أخوي فيصل ابيك ضروري وبأسرع وقت ممكن تكفى 

على الأميل


----------



## skr2004 (5 يونيو 2006)

انا ابغى اطلبك طلب صغير جدا تكفى لا تخيب ضني


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 يونيو 2006)

مسبح داخلي:


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

*احلى بااااااااااااااااااااك*

الحمد لله خلصت المتحانات .. و ربنا يستر باءه


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

يا جماعه مافى حد باركلى انى ارتحت م المتحانات ...


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

ع العموم انا راجع و زى ما وعدت قبل كده بالصور ...........


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

المزيد .............


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

اتمنى ان تنال هذه المجموعه اعجابكم و انتظرو منى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed aseer (9 يونيو 2006)

مبروك انك خلصت امتحاناتك
و عقبال ان شاء الله ما نشوف تصميماتك نفسها اللى بتتنفذ


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

حبيبى ازيك يا باشا عامل ايه والله ليك شوقه .


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

و هذه مجموعه اخرى من الديكورات ...


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

انا اسف انى طولت عليكم بس اعمل ايه ........:81: :81:


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

حاجه من اتنين يا تستحملونى يا تستحملونى مافيش حل تالت .... تختارو ايه ؟؟؟:81: :81: :81:


----------



## لولو المعمارية (9 يونيو 2006)

انت بجد بجد كنز الملتقى وبجد جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الصور 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (9 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يحميكوا و يوفقكم دئما ان شاء الله

بجد الصور جامدة جدا جدا

ياريت لو فى ديكورات داخلية لمتاحف

او ديكورات داخلية بطراز معين 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mosaad (10 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا .
اتصميم رائع جدا
شكر اخ فيصل.. فى انتظار كنز اخر...
مع تحياتى.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 يونيو 2006)

يسر الله أموركم ومرحبا بكم وبانتظار المزيد والمزيد من مشاركاتكم وكنوزكم:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 يونيو 2006)

Fantasia:


----------



## لولو المعمارية (10 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووور بس ياريت فعلا لو في مناظير داخلية لمتاحف


----------



## صافى محمود (10 يونيو 2006)

الصور رائعة جدا - وشكرا على المجهود الرائع 
صافى


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 يونيو 2006)

جوزيت خيرا على هذه الاشياء الرائعة


----------



## troy_119 (10 يونيو 2006)

بما ان ما فى حد قالى انه كده كفايه ...................


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

*ممكن اساعد انا كمان ببعض المناظير الداخلية*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

*و دى صور اخرى*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

*وكمان صور*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)




----------



## حامد محمد محسن (11 يونيو 2006)

lحاخة ممتازة جدا


----------



## حامد محمد محسن (11 يونيو 2006)

صور حميلة جدا وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد محمد محسن (11 يونيو 2006)

عظيم جدا برافو فبصل


----------



## صافى محمود (11 يونيو 2006)

بجد مجموعة هائلة جدا من الصور - وشكرا للأهتمام والبحث عن المواقع الرائعة دى 
انتو بتوصلوا للمواقع دى إزاى 
شكرا 
صافى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)




----------



## خالد صديق (12 يونيو 2006)

شكرا تك باصافى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)

هلا وغلا:
:63:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)

ديكور غرفة المعيشة:




ديكور غرفة النوم:




ديكور المطبخ:




الحمَّام:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)

قاعات تدريس:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)

ركن استقبال:




غرفة اجتماعات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يونيو 2006)

ركن عرض:








[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## حامد محمد محسن (13 يونيو 2006)

صور جميلة جدا وأكثر من ممتازة أشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صافى محمود (13 يونيو 2006)

الحقيقة الصور غاية فى الروعة 
والمجهود رائع - وحافز لتعلم برامج الجرافيكس 
شكررررررررررررررررررررا
[glow="0099ff"] 
صافى 
[/glow]


----------



## architect_999 (14 يونيو 2006)

روعة روعة روعة هذه الاعمال


----------



## كنندي (14 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكنوز وبالفعل انها كنوز ( اخوك من محبي الديكورات والتصميم الداخلي )


----------



## م / رانية (14 يونيو 2006)

الصور رائعة، وياريت لو أجد صور ديكور لواجهات المباني الرئيسية في القرى السياحية


----------



## troy_119 (14 يونيو 2006)

انا اسف على التاخير لكن اليكم مجموعه اخرى من ديكورات المنازل ..اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## عبد الرحمن درويش (14 يونيو 2006)

هو في تعديل صغير بس على الرسومات 
لو ينفع تنزلها ملفات يبقى احسن لان كده مش نافع
بصراحة شغل روعة و عشرة على عشرة


----------



## عبد الرحمن درويش (14 يونيو 2006)

ياريت للمهندس troy ايضا لو تضع الصور ملفات يبقى احسن واعتقد ان ده مش رايي لوحدي


----------



## troy_119 (14 يونيو 2006)

عبد الرحمن درويش قال:


> ياريت للمهندس troy ايضا لو تضع الصور ملفات يبقى احسن واعتقد ان ده مش رايي لوحدي



كان بودى والله انى انفذ طلباتك بس انا عندى مشكله فى اداره المرفقات (( اسف جدا للمره التانيه ))


----------



## حامد محمد محسن (15 يونيو 2006)

عشرة على عشرة


----------



## skr2004 (15 يونيو 2006)

مشكورين على الصور وتسلم مرة اخرى 

على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 يونيو 2006)

الصور اكثر من رائعة شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد نافع (21 يونيو 2006)

فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان بجد


----------



## troy_119 (21 يونيو 2006)

معذره اخوانى على الانقطاع و لكن لا اجد الوقت الكافى ارجو ان تعذرونى ...:3: :3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## ملك الحلوة (26 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة ذوقها راقى جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## troy_119 (26 يونيو 2006)

اخت ملك شكرا كتيييير على مرورك


----------



## المهندس/محمود (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً جزيلاً لك.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يونيو 2006)

ولم لا ؟؟؟!!!....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 يونيو 2006)

troy_119 
+ 
عاشق حب رسول الله شكرا جزيلا لكما لاتمامكما هذا الطريق.
لقد كنت مشغولا جدا في العمل في الفترة الماضية لأنني سأذهب قريبا إجازتي السنوية إلى بلدي الحبيب سوريا وسأظل خلال الفترة القادمة أراقب الملتقى عن كثب ولكم كامل تحياتي أخوكم فيصل


----------



## روري (27 يونيو 2006)

صور جميلة جدااااااجداااااااا. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يونيو 2006)

اجازة سعيده ان شاء الله اخي الكريم فيصل ......


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يونيو 2006)

ونحن معك علي الدرب دائما .....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 يونيو 2006)

لم ينته الحديث بعد....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على تواصلك الرائع يا أخي (العاشق للحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم)
أعتقد أنه بمشاركاتكم الرائعة ستغدو هذه من اكبر المكتبات للصور المتخصصة في الديكور الداخلي والمنتقاة بعناية فائقة نرجو الله أن يستفيد منها المتخصصون وأصحاب الإهتمام بهذا المجال 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## الرواسي (28 يونيو 2006)

تسلم ايدك ويا رب يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## troy_119 (28 يونيو 2006)

اخى فيصل تسافر و ترجع بالف سلامه ان شاء الله و الله هنشتاقلك و نفتقد لوجودك فى المنتدى .. ع العموماحنا فى انتظار رجوعك و اسف على التاخر فى الرد


----------



## اياد سعود (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذه الصور


----------



## troy_119 (28 يونيو 2006)

و لنا اضافه بسيطه ................​


----------



## skr2004 (29 يونيو 2006)

اخوي الحبيب عاشق والله انك من جد تذهلني كل يوم عن يوم صراحه زيك ما شفت في المواضيع 

القويه عن الديكورات واتمنى لك التوفيق وبسم الله ماشاء الله عليك 

عين الحسود فيها دود الله يحرسك من العين حبيبي اخوي عاشق 

ويكثر خيرك 

وتسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا وأتمنى لكم أيضا أياما سعيدة في الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## troy_119 (29 يونيو 2006)

*قصر الرئاسه*


----------



## دونى (4 يوليو 2006)

بالرغم من قصر المدة لى فى الملتقى الا انه توجد اسماء علقت بذهنى بسبب مجهودهم الرائع والتى او شكرهم م/ زهى حيد ، فيصل الحصنى , troy وارجو ان تفيد هذه الصور البسيطة حيث انه ليس تخصصى


----------



## دونى (4 يوليو 2006)

باقى ما لدى من صور و ايضا هذا الموقع به العديد و التى ارجو ان تعجبكم
http://www.amesguyton.com/AMESF5.html


----------



## troy_119 (4 يوليو 2006)

الاخ دونى الجديد مرحبا بيك فى ملتقانا و ان شاء الله بدايه موفقه معنا باذن الله .... شكرا على الاضافه 
و لكن الصور صغيره الى حد ما كما ان المشاركه الاولى ليست بالفراغات الداخليه ..
و لكن مشكور على الاضافات و نحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## دونى (4 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لترحيبك فهى مجرد محاولة لانى كما ذكرت هو ليس مجالى و لكنى بحب الاطلاع عليه و بالنسبة للصورة الاولى فعلا فهى تم اضافتها خطا حيث كانت فى نفس ال file


----------



## حمد123 (8 يوليو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

الف الف شكر على الذوق الرفيع واطلب منك خدمة ابغى ديكورات كوفي شوب اذا ممكن وهذا اميلي
hamad-1.2.3*************


----------



## صافى محمود (8 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المجهود 
الصور رائعة - غاية فى الجمال 
جزاكم الله خيرا
صافى


----------



## م / رانية (9 يوليو 2006)

الصور جميلة جداً


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ألف شكر فعلا الاخ فيصل بدأ وانتم كملتم من بعده كنز الملتقى ف التصميم الداخلى ...... مجهودكم رائع لا تكفيه كلمه شكر .... جزاكم الله كل خير.........وشكرا لكل من ساهم بهذه الروح الجميله
لى طلب لو سمحتم................
ممكن حد يمدنى بمكتبه rpc .
شكرا شكرا.م/هبه قنديل


----------



## روري (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا كل من شارك في هذا الكنز ... مجهود عظيم ورائع


----------



## بو خليفه (11 يوليو 2006)

رائع وجميل جدا ،ى شكر لك


----------



## mans_arch (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اما بعد 
اريد اجابة عاجلة هل هذة الصور في مبنى واحد
مع الشك الجزيل اخي فيصل وجزاك اللة عني كل خير


----------



## م / رانية (11 يوليو 2006)

*صور خاصة بالـ hand rail للسلالم والبلكونات*

يارب الصور تنال إعجابكم ويمكنكم الاستفادة منها
















































مع وعد بإحضار المزيد
وإذا تريدون يمكن ان نجعل كل جزء خاص بالديكور الداخلي كموضوع منفصل يحيث يمكننا أن نجد تلك التفاصيل بسهولة ولكن طبعاً سيكون ذلك بمساعدتكم:56:​


----------



## enxne (11 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا على المجهود الرائع جدااااااااااااا .


----------



## دونى (14 يوليو 2006)

بعض الصور و التى ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## دونى (14 يوليو 2006)

تابع البقية


----------



## دونى (14 يوليو 2006)

تابع البقية


----------



## دونى (14 يوليو 2006)

معلش كمان لفة و داخدوا جايزة


----------



## دونى (14 يوليو 2006)

اخيرا خلاص و ليس اخرا  انشاء الله


----------



## ابوكيفه (16 يوليو 2006)

بارك اللــــــــــــه فيك ـ


----------



## دونى (16 يوليو 2006)

شكرا و اهلا بك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 يوليو 2006)

اللهم خذ بأيدينا اليك اخذ الكرام عليك ....اللهم ردنا الي دينك ردا جميلا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 يوليو 2006)

اللهم يا مثبت القلوب ثبت قلبي علي دينك


----------



## م / رانية (25 يوليو 2006)

*الـ hand rail للبلكونات والسلالم*

عذراً لتأخري وإليكم مجموعة أخرى من الأشكال


----------



## دقيقة صمت (29 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع مررررررررررررررررررررررره حلو والصراحه يعطي الشخص مخيله كبيره ونظره جديده للزوايه سوء كانت في بيت او حتى مكان تجاري عام .. مشكورين على جهودكم الجبارة ..


----------



## دقيقة صمت (29 يوليو 2006)

هذا بعض الصور من مطعم صيني


----------



## دقيقة صمت (29 يوليو 2006)

هذا مجموعه من عيادات اتمني تعجبكم ..


----------



## نبراس (29 يوليو 2006)

فعلا هو كنز للملتقى في الديكور الداخلي..

الله يعطي العافية لكل من شارك بصورة في إثراء هذا الكنز..

والشكر موصول لمن ساهم بتعليق أو تعقيب..

ولكم تحياتي العاطرة..

أخوكم نبراس،،


----------



## prince of arch (29 يوليو 2006)

thanks a lot


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 يوليو 2006)

نحن علي الدرب سائرون ...نحن علي الدرب قادمون


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 يوليو 2006)

معا لنكن يدا واحده ...لنتعاون ...لنتكاتف ...لنرتفع كلنا الي العلا ونسموونرتقي 




































]


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (29 يوليو 2006)




----------



## ra_sh_1984 (29 يوليو 2006)




----------



## احمد جمال الشريف (5 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وفاء1980 (6 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الكنز فعلا من الصور الرائعة للديكورات المتنوعة


----------



## ابا الحارث (6 أغسطس 2006)

فعلاً صاحب الذوق الرفيع الصور المعروضة جداً حلوة
الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## ابا الحارث (6 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة بغالي اتعلم الشعر على شان اقدر اتغزل في المناظر المعروض
يسلموا الايادي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 أغسطس 2006)

فلنواصل الطريق الذي بدأه اخي الكريم فيصل ...جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 أغسطس 2006)

وهناك المزيد ...


----------



## صقر_11 (11 أغسطس 2006)

خيييييييييييبة


----------



## skr2004 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

أخوي عاشق وأخوي فيصل اشكركم من كل قلبي على هذي الصور 
واتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## bestboss (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مش عارف أقولكم يه, ماشاء الله ع الصور الروعة.... ربنا يباركلم


----------



## م.مشاعل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مشاركات رائعة
مناظير إبداعية وتصاميم متميزة ووضوح عالي في منتهى الروعة
اتمنى معرفة إسم هذا البرنامج؟
وللجميع خالص الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## ابا الحارث (16 سبتمبر 2006)

صور روعة
الف شكر


----------



## K3bo0o0L (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكنوز وبالفعل انها كنوز


----------



## MG_Z (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مجموعة رائعة بالفعل .....
بارك الله فيك


----------



## karam barbarawi (17 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>الديكورات التي عرضتها رائعة بجد.......والله يعطيك العافية ع المشاركة الجميلة </p>


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (23 سبتمبر 2006)

نهنئكم بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات والتمكين والنصر ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (23 سبتمبر 2006)

CENTER]نهنئكم بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات والتمكين والنصر ان شاء الله








































[/CENTER]


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*من الفنون جنون*

ديكورات من نسج الخيال: 
تأمل


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*Fantasia*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*Fantasia*


----------



## لولا عبد القادر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا اسلوب الاضاءة كمان رائعة رائعة


----------



## petsi_80 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*عاجل عاجل عاجل*

شكراً للصور ولكن هل لديكم صور لمراكز ثقافية للشباب ؟؟ مع حديقة للشباب ومكتبة للشباب وكفتيريا للشباب، وطلب آخر ايضاً كيف نقوم بدراسة تحليلية للفراغات ضمن البناء مع مساقط موضحة للنسب...هل من امثلة جاهزة؟؟؟ عاجل عاجل عاجل جداً


----------



## حامد محمد محسن (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع بس ياسادة نريد ديكور لشقق مساحات صغيرة شعبية مثل شققنا المتواضعه ال 100م وال80م ويكون حاجات بسيطة وقابلة للتنفيذ ولكم منا خالص الشكر والعرفان بالجميل


----------



## younou36 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

mercie pour tout les photo que dieu te garde


----------



## خالد صديق (31 أكتوبر 2006)

حامد محمد محسن قال:


> شكرا للجميع بس ياسادة نريد ديكور لشقق مساحات صغيرة شعبية مثل شققنا المتواضعه ال 100م وال80م ويكون حاجات بسيطة وقابلة للتنفيذ ولكم منا خالص الشكر والعرفان بالجميل


انا معاك 100% ونتمني المذيد في نفس الموضوع وياريت نفتكر المعماري الشهير الفقير حسن فتحي:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## م.نورة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
صور رائعه جدا جدا جدا
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## the Ardent (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أكثر من روعة بغض النظر عن التصميم نفسه ...أسلوب الاظهار فظيع (realistic) ...ياترى ماهو برنامج الذي استخدمه المهندس؟ يعطيك العافيه أخوي وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## ميرو (2 نوفمبر 2006)

صور ماهاش حل فعلا شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*Fantasia*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*ديكور معرض سيارات (hummer)*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## المعماري التونسي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

هدا هو الكلام الصحيح رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع تدري يا أخ أن هده أول حاجة أعجبتني في كل المنتدى فعلا مجهود يدكر فيشكر...................................بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مرتضي حيدر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك كثيرا علي هذه الصور الممتعة و جذاك الله خير


----------



## عاشق العالية (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووور
والله يوفقك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ننتظر مشاركات الجميع بما لديهم من كنوز في الديكور الداخلي............


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مقطع:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 نوفمبر 2006)

غرفة معيشة:


----------



## somar (16 نوفمبر 2006)

تصاميم رائعة


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ديكور رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## كنج توت (17 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم عاشق الجنة 
الحقيقة ان صورة معرض السيارات جميلة جدااااااا هل لديك صور أخرى لهذا المجال؟؟؟ رجاء مراسلتى بهذا الخصوص حيث أننى أحتاج صور وتصاميم كثيرة فى مجال المعارض بصفة عامة والسيارات بصفة خاصة. 
تحياتى ولك جزيل الشكر .

mmkamel at gmail.com


----------



## فنانة ديكور (18 نوفمبر 2006)

واااااو
اشكرك وان شاء الله بحاول انزل عمل سويته قريب من اختيارك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)

من كنوز الأخ عاشق حب رسول الله:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مطعم:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

كفتريا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

تابع من كنوز الأخ العزيز عاشق حب رسول الله:
ديكور أبهاء دخول:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

كفتريا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

غرفة إجتماعات:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

Shop:




كفتريا:




غرفة نوم:




workshop


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الكنز كنزك ...اخي الفاضل الكريم فيصل .....
فلك كل الشكر وكل التحية فأنت اول من شققت طريق الخير ...بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 نوفمبر 2006)

العمل لا يتم إلا بالهجرة والنصرة وأشكرك أخي العاشق على نصرتك الرائعة المنقطعة النظير لنفع المسلمين...


----------



## مجد_الدين (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
والله ان الموضوع متعوب عليه و كلمة شكر قليلة و غير كافية على الجهود المبذولة في هذا الموضوع و يجب ان يسمى ينبوع العطاء و التعاون في مجال الديكور الداخلي وارجو ان لا يجف هذا النبع والعطاء يبقى مستمر وانا انشاء الله سأضع مجموعة من الصور قريبا التي أرجو ان تكون مفيدة للجميع


----------



## العزاوى احمد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع واتمني من الله العلي القدير التوفيق


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

حقيقى نماذج ممتازة للتصميم الداخلى 
ليس لدى خبرة ولكن اكثر ما يشدنى دائما هو الاضاءة وهى هنا رائعة بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## هيثم محمد (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي علي هذه الصور الجميله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا للجميع..........*


----------



## خالد صديق (3 ديسمبر 2006)

أيها السادة ألا يوجد ديكور للناس الغلابة حوالي 90% من سكان الوطن العربي يعيشون في شقق لاتزيد عن 100متر مربع الرجاء دراسة الواقع ونشر صور تدعو للأمل وليس اليأس والاحباط !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 ديسمبر 2006)

لا تخف يا أخي الدراويش والمساكين لهم ديكورات خاصة في الجنة ..... لا تقلق.... عليهم....:12: 
نسأل الله ان يجعلنا منهم....


----------



## مشموش (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مشموش (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ولى طلب لو سمحت فأنا الآن بصدد البدء فى عمل التشطيب الداخلى لمدخل عماره من تصميمى وتنفيذى فإذا كان عنك اى تصور لمداخل عمارات...أشكال اسقف ساقطه..برجاء إرسالها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (4 ديسمبر 2006)

من كنوز الأخ العاشق لحب رسول الله:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (4 ديسمبر 2006)

من كنوز الأخ العاشق لحب رسول الله:


----------



## م / رانية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميلة وديكورات رائعة


----------



## zoubir (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة قمة في التألق شكككككككككرا


----------



## compulife (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله في همتك


----------



## Mu7ammad (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي Mu7ammad يشرفني تواجدك هنا وإليك المزيد:
بهو:






غرفة معيشة:





مطبخ:


----------



## zoubir (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا بقدر السماوات و الأرض


----------



## step6 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم اخوانى عاشق الجنة وعاشق حب رسول الله صراحة ذوقكم عالى وراق وجميل ونتمنى ان نرى هذة الاذواق فى بلادنا العربية ويريت ديكورات جميلة من دول خارجية حتى يتنوع الذوق واشكر الاخ tory على جهودة بس يريت يضع ديكوراتة فى ملفات او فى موضوع اخر


----------



## rimanbil (13 ديسمبر 2006)

روعة شكرا لك


----------



## عاشق المعمار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي على هذا الجهد الرائع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نادية (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الصور اكثر من رائعة واول مرة اشوف هيك صور راقية 
الديكورات اجمل ما فى الصور والتصميم ايضا بس الديكور مغطى على الموضوع


----------



## الياسمينة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

صور اكثر من رائعة 
ومشكورين على هذا الجهد المميز:75:


----------



## alkaser88 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك االله خيراً


----------



## الفادي (22 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع جدا وسلمت يداك 
اتمنى لو استطيع ان اصل الى هذا المستوى الرائع من الاخراج والابداع في ال3دي


----------



## yosy2008 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا موضوع رائع يسلمو


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا بالجميع ............. أستودعكم الله وأعود إليكم بعد إجازة عيد الأضحى إن شاء الله....
وكل عام وأنتم بخيـــــــــــــــــر..


----------



## اللص الطائر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

التصميم خطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## dawed (5 يناير 2007)

مشكور على هذا الابداع..................


----------



## maar (8 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا 
لكن احتاج ديكور المسارح اذا امكن


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا ياصديقى.................................................................


----------



## اللص الطائر (8 يناير 2007)

شئ ممتاااااااااااز


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)

*مرحبا بالجميع وإليكم المزيييييييييييد*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 يناير 2007)

عود احمد مرة اخري يا فيصل الحصني ( عاشق الجنة) رزقنا واياكم اياها ....
ومبارك هذه الاطلالة القوية....جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## midy (14 يناير 2007)

بجد بجد شيىء رائع جدا يااخى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)

أسأل الله أن يملأقلوبنا بحب الجنة وحب صحبة رسول الله وأن ينزع من قلوبنا كل حقد وضغينة وكراهية وكل تحاسد وتباغض لا يرضيه عنا ......... شكرا للجميع 
عاشق حب رسول الله .......... أحبك في الله
midy .......... أحبك في الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 يناير 2007)




----------



## معمارى ناجح (15 يناير 2007)

*رائع جدا جزاك الله خيرا ولاكن نريد رابط الموقع الذى تم التحميل منه وشكرا*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)

للأسف أخي الحبيب هذه الصور تم جمعها طيلة عدة سنوات سابقة وبعضها حصلت عليه من أصدقاء في دول مختلفة وبعضها الآخر يمكن أن تصادفه عند بحثك في بحر الإنترنت الواسع ومن الصعب علي أن أضع مصدر كل صورة لذا فأرجو أن تقبلوا الصور مني كما هي وأرجو أن تنشروا هذه المكتبة (مجانا) لكل مهتم في فنون الديكور وأتمنى أن يثري كل منكم هذه المجموعة بما لديه من كنوز حتى تغدو مرجعا شاملا في الديكور الداخلي وخصوصا إذا كان لديكم كنوزا كهذه:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## مجدى عليان (16 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااخى


----------



## م / رانية (16 يناير 2007)

فعلاً مجموعة صور رائعة
جزاكم الله خيراً عما تفيدونا به


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 يناير 2007)

اخي فيصل ...احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه من اجله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 يناير 2007)

وعلي درب عاشق الجنة .......يسير العشاق


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2007)

مرحبا بعودة الغوالي (أخي العاشق لحب رسول الله)......... وسيرا على درب العشاق ومحاربة للمحتكرين نضع بين أيديكم هذا الكنز الثمين ....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2007)

غرفة معيشة





غرفة نوم





حمَّام


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2007)

ديكور مطعم:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2007)

غرف نوم فندقية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)

أرجو أن تقبلو مني هذه الهدية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)

ديكور غرفة معيشة:








ديكور غرفة طعام:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)

غرفة نوم جميلة وبسيطة وأنيقة ........


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)

صالة مؤتمرات ومسرح:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)

صالة رياضية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)

معيشة ومطبخ وركن طعام:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 فبراير 2007)




----------



## محنشي (16 فبراير 2007)

أحلى الحلوين .. 
شكرا للصور يا ذوييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
واااااااااااااو ماهذا الابداع الأكثر من رائع ؟
اخي عاشق الجنة جزيت خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
إخوانى الكرام انا فعلا بشكر كل اللى ساهم فى هذا الكنز بمعنى الكلمه واسمحولى أقدم لكم مجموعه من الصور كهديه لهذا الكنز لما قدمه لى من استفاده ................
































]


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 فبراير 2007)

أختي م./هبة قنديل مشاركتك أثرت الموضوع ويبدو أن لديك ذوق رفيع في الإنتقاء ........ ننتظر منك المزيد من المشاركات .........
هاوي التخطيط ومحنشي شكرا جزيلا لكما..........


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (17 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك اخى الكريم هذا من كرم ذوقك
إن شاء الله اقدم لكم المزيد..........
أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (20 فبراير 2007)

*قصي*

والله كفيت ووفيت الله زوجك ويرزقك الذرية الحسنة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (4 مارس 2007)

في المرفقات مجموعة من المساقط المفروشة على الفوتوشوب وهذه صورة مصغرة لأحدها:


----------



## haway (4 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع جددددددددددددددددددددددددا 
على فكرة انا مهندسة communication بس بعشق تصميم الديكور


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 مارس 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 مارس 2007)




----------



## ساجدة لله (6 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## هند الدغار (7 مارس 2007)

يا ترى حضرتك يا باش مهندس متخصص فى الديكور على العموم الصور جميله ومميزه تسلم ايدك


----------



## من السودان (8 مارس 2007)

إنت والله خطير.....
الله يحفظك.......


----------



## الجاه (9 مارس 2007)

بصراحة لم أستطيع اكمال رؤية الصور بدون شكرك ...........جزيت خيرا و دعواتي لك بالتوفيق دنيا و آخرة ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## حسين الكاههجي (28 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور

و جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله بكم

تحياتي القلبية لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## miro1_6 (29 مارس 2007)

مهما قلت من كلام وشكر مش حوفيكم حقكم منه
الموضوع رائع رائع رائع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
والمناظير قمة فى الجمال والروعة
من اناس اكثر من رائعين ومجموعة عمل قمة فى التعاون والجمال

جزاكم الله كل خير يا شباب على المجهود الجميل ده


----------



## miro1_6 (29 مارس 2007)

وانا كمان اضيف معاكم:


----------



## miro1_6 (29 مارس 2007)




----------



## miro1_6 (29 مارس 2007)




----------



## miro1_6 (29 مارس 2007)




----------



## م /هبه قنديل (29 مارس 2007)

أخى الكريم عاشق الجنه والله الموضوع أصبح أكثر من ممتع فعلا بإيجابيه الأعضاء وتفاعلهم 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .....
اخى الكريم حسين الكاههجي شرفت المنتدى 
أخى الكريم miro1_6 أعمال رائعه ......


----------



## miro1_6 (30 مارس 2007)

العفو يا هبة
واتمنى فعلا من كل الاعضاء المشاركة لان الموضوع بجد اصبح جميل جدا
وكنز حقيقى شامل
واشكر كل اللى شاركوا فيه


----------



## م/سحر (30 مارس 2007)

صور تحفه. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## crazygirl646 (30 مارس 2007)

دى حاجة هايلة جدا انا عن نفسى استفدت منها فى دراستى للتصميم الداخلى بس ارجو منك لو عندك صور للمناظير الداخلية للمحلات يا ريت تبعتهالى لانى محتاجاها ضرورى


----------



## توفيق الفيتورى (1 أبريل 2007)

الله يفتح عليك ,انت كنت فين من زمان؟


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 أبريل 2007)

miro1_6 مشكووووور أنت وكل الأخوة الذين علقوا 
لا يتحقق النجاح إلا بالهجرة والنصرة وأشكر كل من ساهم في نصرة هذا الموضوع وإضافة كل ما هو جديد ومفيد حتى يغدو الموضوع بحق مرجعا شاملا في الديكور الداخلي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 أبريل 2007)

أهديكم هذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## engawy (2 أبريل 2007)

بصراحة يا اخ فيصل انت اتحفتنا بالمجموعة الهايلة دي من الصور اللي استفدنا منها استفادة كبيرة قوي ...و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## roraa55 (3 أبريل 2007)

بصراحة انت تعمل قسم خاص بالديكور الداخلى احسن لا انت بصراحه افتنا كتيررررررررررررررر


----------



## hossin (4 أبريل 2007)

شکرا علی هذه الدیکوراتالرائعه


----------



## محمدحمزة (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييين كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## moslema_arabia (10 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك -صور رائعة فعلا


----------



## دعيج (25 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله .....

يعطيكم الف الف عافية


----------



## دعيج (25 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن .............
بارك الله فيك اخوي على هذا المجهود


----------



## ENG_MONY (25 أبريل 2007)

موضوع رائع افادكم الله .....


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (25 أبريل 2007)

ارجو المشاركة فى هذة المكتبة الرائعة بما لدى حتى لو كان قليلا
واليكم صور هذا الفندق


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)

هدية من الأخ حودة ماكس صور جديدة للديكور:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## احمد رستم (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي الاهتمام بموضوع الديكور وارجو مزيد من التصاميم جزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2007)




----------



## احمد رستم (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخواني الكرام علي تعبكم في ارسال هذه الصور وارجوا ارسال صور لديكورات فرنسيه ورومانيه قديمه وحديثه


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (3 مايو 2007)

ارجو المشاركة فى هذا المهرجان الرائع وبما اننى لم استطع فى السابق لعدم استطاعتى ادراج صور مع الكتابة وبفضل مساعدة الاخ عاشق الجنة السابقة لى جزاه الله عنى كل خير ادرج لكم مجموعة جميلة من صور الديكور لاحد الفنادق على هذا الرابط مع شكرى العميق لكل من الاخ عاشق حب رسول الله وعاشق الجنة على امدادهم لنا بالعديد من الموضوعات الرائعة فى المنتدى و اللهم جازهم عنا كل خير 
واليكم هذا الرابط لصور الفندق
http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=65244


----------



## غدير القدومي (3 مايو 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..... أعجز عن التعليق .... احساس وذوق رفيع


----------



## م / رانية (4 مايو 2007)

مجموعة صور غاية في الجمال والروعة، وليس هذا بجديد عليك
لك ألف شكر


----------



## معماري فقط (4 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

:28: مشاء الله كم هائل من الخير والعطاء :12: 


:28: شكراً :30: للعاشقين :30: وكل من شارك :77:


:28: تقبلوا اضافتي المتواضعة :76: 






:87:


----------



## troy_119 (4 مايو 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله تسلم يا غالى على هذه الصور الجميله


----------



## غدير القدومي (4 مايو 2007)

ما شاء الله يا معماري والله شي رائع برفع الراس .... أروع من هيك ذوق ولا يمكن ؟.؟؟؟ شو أعلق كمان 
الله يوفقك دايما


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 مايو 2007)

خالد بن الوليد ومعماري فقط مشاركاتكم ستغني الموضوع نرحب بها إذا كانت بهذا المستوى الرفيع وهاكم طريقة رفع الصور الجديدة في الملتقى من الخيار التالي تستطيعون رفع الصور ووضع روابطها في المشاركة بإنتظار كنوزكم تحياتي لكم وللجميع:


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (5 مايو 2007)

*ايضا الديكور الاسلام له سحره*

شكرا للجميع واضيف نوع جديد من الديكورات التى اهتم بها كثيرا وهى الديكورا الاسلامى
فيلا طابية المقطم


----------



## معماري فقط (6 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

:28: شكرا لكل من وضع صورة :84: وتحية لكل من علق :77: :75: 
:28: شكرا لكل من شكرني :56: :16: 
:28: هذه بعض ما لدي :76: :60: 



:81: فراغ النوم :85:






































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


:81: المدافئ :85:
:83: مدري ايش فائدتها بس بعض الزبائن يطلبوها :57: كانه عندنا برد :67: 




















































*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




:81: الدرج :85: 




































حزر فزر هذه من اي طراز :86: 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



:28: وأخيرا ً تقبلوا تحياتي :7: :84:


----------



## أم جلند (6 مايو 2007)

عاشق الجنة بصراحة صور ولا اروع منها
3 دي ماكس يعمل عمايل

ربي هب لي من لديك ذرية صالحة


----------



## احمد رستم (6 مايو 2007)

اريد ديكور روماني او فرنسي او مودرن حديث ولكل من يساعدني له كل تقدير واحترام ويارب اعرف ارد الجميل ال
الجميل


----------



## احمد رستم (6 مايو 2007)

عاشق الجنه اعتبرني تلميذك وساعديني في برنامج ال 3 d ماكس واول تصميم ربحه النص بالنص


----------



## ا0د/احمدعبده (6 مايو 2007)

اكثر من رائع ياخى ياعاشق الجنة 
ولكن الاكثر روعة ان تتحفنا ببعض ابداعاتك الشخصية واننى اثق انها لن تقل فى روعنها عما عرضته لنا بما يحدث فى 
الصين والتى كانت الى عهد ليس ببعيد يعتبرونها احدى الدول النايمة اقصد(النامية)0
والسؤال الان :ماذا ينقصنا ونحن ارباب العلوم لنكون كذلك بل افضل منه بما حبانا الله تعالى من عقول راجحة يمكنها ان تخطى
تتخطى ذلك بل تتفوق عليه 0 
اثق انكم برسالتكم القادمة ان تمتع انظارنا بما وهبك الله تعالى واثق اننا سنكون اكثر سعادة 0
اخوكم استاذدكتور/احمدعبده - استاذ التصميم المعمارى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2007)

لقد قمت مؤخرا بتصميم ديكور معرض سيارات لشركة متسوبيشي في قطر وتمت الموافقة على التصميم ولله الحمد 
ويمكنني عرضه عليكم قريبا إن شاء الله
وسامحني أخي الدكتور أحمد إن من يشعر بعقدة النقص يشل فكره وحركته ويهوي في وادي الفشل الذريع......
يشرفني إطلاعك على الموضوع وتحية لك و لكل الأساتذة والدكاترة العرب
وجعلكم الله ممن يفيدون المسلمين والمهندسين 
وأحييك على أدبك العالي وأسلوبك الجميل وذكائك الواضح الذي إلتمسته من وراء السطور التي كتبتها....
يبدو انك سترتقي بالملتقى بعد إنضمامك إليه .....


----------



## ا0د/احمدعبده (7 مايو 2007)

*محبة فى الله*

اخى الحبيب المهندس/عاشق الجنة - سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته - 
اننى لم امدحك بل اذكر فقط ما هو جزء ضئيل من حسك المعمارى العالى وان مجرد اختيار الامثلة يوحى مباشرة 
بعقلية من اختارها ومن ثم فانت قد عبرت عن التذوق الذى افتقدناه فى هذه الايام التى انتشر فيها شراة الالقاب 
واساءوا الى كل فكر منظم وسليم مثلكم0 
اسعدنى حقا ماذكرته عن احد تصميماتك التى حازت القبول وهو فخر لى قبل ان تفخر انت به لنفسك فقلبى يرقص 
فرحا كلما اثبت احد اخوانى ذاتهم وبعرقهم فى ظل انتشار ظاهرة المسابقات الوهمية والتى يتم فيها اعلان النتيجة قبل فحص مشروعات المتقدمين اليها وهذا ما اساء الينا كثيرا نحن العرب وخاصة فى الغرب وقد سمعت وشاهدت بنفسى
الكثير مما ذكر عندهم عن ذلك للاسف الشديد؟ 
لذا ليس غريبا الا اخفى فرحى واعجابى بكم لانه بالفعل سيكون صفعة على وجوههم ان ينجح نابغة مثلك بعيدا عن سيطرتهم00 ختاما يملؤنى الامل فى تحويل نشاطكم الى الجانبين التطبيقى من خلال مشروعايكم بارك الله لكم فيها وزادها بعونه وهو ولى ذلك والقادر عليه00 اما الجانب الثانى فنحن فى عصر عبدة الاسماء فلماذا لاتحيل جزء من هذه الموهبة الى الجانب الاكاديمى كى نهنئك قريبا: الدكتور المهندس/عاشق الجنة جعلنا الله جميعا من اهلها ان شاء تعالى وهو صاحب الفضل العظيم00 تقبل تحيات اخوك: ا0د/احمدعبده0:12:


----------



## الإمير (8 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا فعلا رائعه


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا للجميع وبالنسبة لفكرة متابعة الدراسة هي الأمر الذي دوما يراودني 
وبصراحة يا أخي ا.د/احمدعبده لقد وضعت يدك على الجرح وقد قمت قبل حوالي ست شهور بوضع موضوع إستشارة للأخوة عن المكان المناسب لمتابعة 
الدراسة وهاك الرابط.


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

تعجز الكلمات عن وصف اعجابي بالصور الرائعة الجمال والأظهار المعماري


----------



## كريم العاني (9 مايو 2007)

بجد ديكورات تجنن رووووووووووعة يسلموا


----------



## م-اريج (9 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا الصور حلوه وانا مهندسة مدنيه لذلك حابه اسال ماهو البرنامج المستخدم في الرسم


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (10 مايو 2007)

*الديكور الاسلامى*

اعود اليكم من جديد مع طابية المقطم والديكور الاسلامى بجماله ورونقه المتميز
















واعتذر ان كانت المساحات كبيرة قليلا فقد حاولت تقليل المساحة وهذا اقصى ماتوصلت اليه
وشكرا


----------



## حمادة راس (10 مايو 2007)

رائع رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (10 مايو 2007)

*الديكور الاسلامى*

بقية صور طابية المقطم 
















ارجو ان تعجبكم


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (10 مايو 2007)

*الديكور الاسلامى*

صور من مبانى متنوعة


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (11 مايو 2007)

*بحث عن عناصر الديكورالاسلامى*

وختاما لحديثى عن الديكور الاسلامى ارسل اليكم بحث عن الديكور الاسلامى ارجو ان يعجبكم
الجزا الاول


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (11 مايو 2007)

*بحث فى الديكور الاسلامى*

الجزا الثانى من البحث


----------



## طالبة ماستر (23 مايو 2007)

ديكورات اكثر من رائعة و اظهار جدا جميل


----------



## م سعودي (23 مايو 2007)

اولاً مششششششششششششكور علي هذه الصور الحلوه ومفروض اسمك عاشق الفن بصرلحه صور روعه ويعطك العافيه


----------



## mahoud (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و اطعمك طير و زوجك بكرا


----------



## first-arch (24 مايو 2007)

انت كنز الملتقى وكنزنا كلنا
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا ما زلت أرغب في عرض بعض الصور ولكن للاسف إمتلأ صندوق تحميل الصور الخاص بي وبإنتظار حل لهذه المشكلة دمتم بخير.....


----------



## الحمصي (2 يونيو 2007)

:5: :81: :81: :5: :68: 
يا شباب هذا المعلم شغلة كبيرة وطبعا بما إنو شغلة كبيرة لا يخفى إنو من حمص من سوريا

وهدا من عنا وهدا من عنا
:67: :67: 
:12:


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## بو خليفه (3 يونيو 2007)

تسلم على هذا الابداع


----------



## hassandiab (3 يونيو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى وربنا يباركلك


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (4 يونيو 2007)

تسلم وعاشت ايدك على هل صورو و الديكور الرائع
صديقكم ثعلب الصحراء


----------



## مصطفى محمد محمد (5 يونيو 2007)

الصور اكثر من رائعة بس انا ملاحظ انها كلها صور لمكاتب وفنادق وشركات يعنى 
مفيش لفيلا مثلا او لمنزل عادى وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## hossin (10 يونيو 2007)

شکرا علی هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (10 يونيو 2007)

صور رائعة مثلك0000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)

مسبح


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 يوليو 2007)

ديكورات اكثر من رائعه يا عاشق الجنة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 يوليو 2007)




----------



## عاشق منير (13 يوليو 2007)

بجد تسلم ايدك وربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يوليو 2007)

لقد كان المنتدى هذا اليوم مستنيرا بمشاركاتك الرائعة أخي العاشق لحب رسول الله ..........
شكرا جزيلا لك .........
إطلالات رائعة كما عودتنا دوما .......
جزاك الله الجنة .......​


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 يوليو 2007)

بل نورك اخي هو الذي اضاء الملتقي بزرعك لهذه البذرة الطيبة ...بوركت وبورك مسعاك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 يوليو 2007)




----------



## فكرى ندا (15 يوليو 2007)

أنا بصراحة مش عارف أقول ايه على الصور
اللى موجودة دى
بصراحة روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## skr2004 (21 يوليو 2007)

يسلم ايدكاخوي عاشق


----------



## احمدجراد (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك موضوع ممتاز


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يوليو 2007)

البرنامج الذي حقق قفزة كبرى في عالم التصميم الداخلي InteriCAD رائع بكل المقاييس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=59698


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (2 أغسطس 2007)

هو فعلا كنز فى اعمال الديكور..................


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (2 أغسطس 2007)

تصميمات رائعة و ممتازة 
و هي فعلا مفيدة و مليئة بالافكار الجديدة و لكن مستوى الاظهار يحتاج الى الكثير من التقدم


----------



## alaa_1986 (3 أغسطس 2007)

mashallah
amazing interior designs 
thanks alot 4 ur gr8 efforts.


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (19 أغسطس 2007)

*تحية وطلب مساعدة لإختيار موضوع لمشروع التخرج*

السلام عليكم إخوتي الأعضاء,
أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى من أول تسجيل للدخول حصلت على معلومات قيمة في هذا المنتدى فأتمنى لكم التوفيق.
أخوتي
أرجو منكم المساعدة في إختيار موضوع لبحث التخرج في مجال هندسة الإنشاءات بحيث يكون هذا البحث يناقش مشكلة في مجال الإنشاءات.
لغاية الآن عثرت على هذه المواضيع :
Construction Risk Mangment.
إعادة إستخدام مواد المبانىء المهدمة. 
مشكلة قطع الأودية للطرق أثناء هطول الأمطار.....
لدي الآن فقط شهر واحد لتحديد الموضوع فأرجو منكم المساعدة.


----------



## م. داخليه (19 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع قيم 
وإن شاء الله راح استفيد منه
لان بإذن ربي راح اتخصص قسم تصميم داخلي 

جزاكم الفردوس


----------



## م. داخليه (19 أغسطس 2007)

اخوي عاشق الجنه
طيب ممكن تحط لنا نصائح عن التصميم الداخلي
وجميع المصممين والمصممات 

لنشر الفائده

جزاكم الجنه


----------



## فواز2002 (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي عاشق الجنه جعلك الله من من هم في الجنة وفي اعلى درجاتها
الشكر الجزيل لك على الاسهامات التي اضافة لي الشئ الكثير 
أخي الفاضل لو أن تفيض علينا من مكتبتك العامره تصاميم عن الحدائق والمشايات
اكن لك من الشاكرين


----------



## نصر سات (20 أغسطس 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته اولا انا مشترك جديد بالمنتدى الجميل واشكركم على برنامج الرابيد شير واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان استديم معكم واستفيد منكم وافيدكم بما هو جديد وانا اعمل بمجال التبريد والتكييف وتركيبات الدش ومراقبة القنوات الفضائية بشركة cne وجزاكم الله خيرا_:75: :20: :56:


----------



## raghad (20 أغسطس 2007)

فعلا ديكورات رائعة وتناسق الالوان فيها بديع
شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (21 أغسطس 2007)

:81: بارك الله لك هذا المجهود
و أحسن الله اليك


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (23 أغسطس 2007)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## vrayman (23 أغسطس 2007)

حلو كتير
بس دى مش تصاميمك اصلا 
دى صور بتوريهالنا 
حلو 
بس احنا عايزيين نشوف شغلك لأن بعض الاعضاء افتكروا ان ده شغلك


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (23 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## معمارية للابد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة....


----------



## المهندس عمران (22 سبتمبر 2007)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع امسكوني قبل ما يخرب الكي بورد


----------



## نور الجنة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لا يوجد كلمات تعبر عن تقدير هذا غير 
جملة ( جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا )


----------



## علاء الدين اغا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اضافة جميلة شكرا لك


----------



## lolo_smsm (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ديكور فعلا فعلا في غاية الروعة:12:


----------



## نور الجنة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشاء الله
اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك ولك :28:


----------



## ميساء 1 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله الف خير عالصور الحلوة


----------



## dana77 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم الطيب ياعشق الجنة وجعلها مثواك الاخير
وياعاشق رسول الله جمعك الله ورسولنا الكريم بجنات النعيم
اختكم دانة


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلمو ايديكم على الصور شي جدا رائع


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

تصدق موغريبة الصور علي 
انا سكنت باحد الاوتيلات بالصور 
كاني مو غلطانة واحد اسمه ماركو باولو بهونج كونج 

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م حسناء (23 فبراير 2008)

مش حقدر اقول غير انك معروف بكرمك على المنتدى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مارس 2008)




----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مارس 2008)

اكثر من رائعه


----------



## ماجدان (3 مارس 2008)

الف شكر بجد
سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ميرو (31 مارس 2008)

حاجة جامدة جدا ومتنوعة جدا وغير تقليدية وانا استفدت كتير فى بداية شغلى كمعمارية من الصور دى والافكار الكتير اللى فيها


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 مايو 2008)




----------



## مؤيد التايكر (21 مايو 2008)

شي رائع , وتصاميم أروع .
مشكككككككككور


----------



## مهندس لؤي (24 مايو 2008)

سدد الله خطاك وسلم يداك وجزاك الجزاء الجميل

وطمعنا في المزيد


----------



## رضوى مدحت (25 مايو 2008)

اشكرك بشدة على مجهودك العظيم الذى حاز اعجاب الجميع ... وكنت أود ان أطلب منك بعض الصور لتصميمات داخلية لمداخل العمارات السكنيه(بهو المدخل) واتمنى ان تفيدونىفى ذلك الموضوع باقصى سرعه...
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير..


----------



## NBL-RF (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*dghdrgh*

dthfgh fh et erger erg erg


----------



## احمد صالح حابس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اية الجمال دة كلة الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الصورة غير ظاهرة


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

عذرا يأ أخي عاشق الجنة لا تظهر الصور عندنا


----------



## NBL-RF (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*nrgg*

rthr rth rth rthrt hrth


----------



## عابر القلوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحه مدري ليش الصور مو راضيه تظهر عندي


----------



## soly_motlak (11 يناير 2009)

اشكرك شكر جامد جدا جدا جدا جدا على الديكورات والمجهود الممتاز والي الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## karem karem (12 يناير 2009)

عفوا اخى 
لم تظهر التصميمات لى


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (12 يناير 2009)

لماذا لم تظهر الصور عندي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2009)

فادي أحمد أورفلي قال:


> لماذا لم تظهر الصور عندي


 الحمد لله تم حل مشكلة الصور بإمكانكم الآن تصفح جميع المشاركات في هذا الموضوع وفي جميع المواضيع القديمة في الملتقى....
أحب ان نوجه جميعنا رسالة شكر للاخ المهندس لجهوده في إستعادة جميع الصور التي ضاعت قبل بضعة شهور....تحية له من القلب....


----------



## arc.iraqi (18 يناير 2009)

الصراحة رووووووووووووووووووووووعة.....................
بس قول ان شاء الله تتنفذ...............
مشكور على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## ديكور77 (7 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله الف الف خيرعلى هدا المجهود الرائع 
والله بحق كنزالملتقى


----------



## mohammed bondq (12 مارس 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mohammed bondq (12 مارس 2009)

]جزاكم الله خير يا اخى العزيز


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## zakou1 (17 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع 
جزاكي الله خير


----------



## Alnazeer (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود ، والصور حقا رائعة جدا.. تمنياتي بالتوفيق..


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## المجروحة (18 مارس 2009)

أعمال مبهرة وقمة في الروعة ومفيدة جدا
يعطيكم ألف عافية يارب
وياريت تساعدوني في اختيار مشروع لمادة التصميم الداخلي لعمل تصميم داخلي لها على أن يحتوي على الكثير من الأفكار ويساعدك على الابداع 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## musmma (19 مارس 2009)

عما رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جدا جدا انت شخص دقيق فى اظهار التفاصيل اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (19 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية علي هذة الصور الطبية مشكوووووووور جدا


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (29 مارس 2009)

يعطيكم العافية صور رائعة


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (29 مارس 2009)

كنز حقيقي مشكورة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وفقك اللة


----------



## hano tr (31 مارس 2009)

_bismi allah wa al hamdullillah_

_WHY WE DON'T NEGOTIATE THE CONCEPT OF EACH PICTURE!!!!!_

_THANKS A LOT FOR THE MEMBER WHO OPEN THIS DISCUSION BUT IN MY _
_VIEW IT IS NOT ENOUGH_

_i am an interior architect and that's the first time that i share in this MONTADA which i like a lot of subjects and i was wondering why we do not do some focus on the interior which i love _


----------



## سمر الكيالي (31 مارس 2009)

شكراجزيلا--مجهود رائع- جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hano tr (31 مارس 2009)

ا0د/احمدعبده قال:


> اخى الحبيب المهندس/عاشق الجنة - سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته -
> مباشرة
> 
> فقلبى يرقص
> ...


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووور .. ديكورات جدا ً رائعة


----------



## عبدالمنصف (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الرسومات الرائعة التى أبحث عنها للتصميم الدخلى لشقتى


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (6 أبريل 2009)

الألوان المستخدمة جميلة جدا


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (7 أبريل 2009)

جمييييييييييييل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابودانيال (8 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك،،،​*


----------



## نهله زادم (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك صور حلوه


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا يا اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## شمس الايمان (27 أبريل 2009)

ان كلمة شكرا لا يمكن ان تكفيك حقك 
ولكن اقول لك جزاك الله خيرا 
وان يجعل ذلك العمل وكل من استفاد من هذه الصور فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسة ف (27 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله روعة بجد 
ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير لهذه اللقطات الرائع فعلا كنز


----------



## حسام العراقي (3 مايو 2009)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## M.SA3D (3 مايو 2009)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااالف شكر 
يا بشمهندس بجد انت راجل زي الفل
وبجد موضوعك حل مشاكل كتير 
بجد ربنا يكرمك عنا خير 
ونرجوا من الاداره تثبيت هذا الموضوع 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااالف شكر 
واااااااااااااااااالف تحيه مني ليك
:75::75::75::75::75:
:20::20::20::20:
:13::13:
:13::28:​


----------



## نورالدين تو (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق السهر (4 مايو 2009)

يعيطك الف عافيه اخي والله لساني يعجز عن التعبير من مارات عيني من روعة المنظر 
اخي الكريم لي طلب اذا كان لديك تشكيلات لنوافذ وحديثة الشكل اريد ان استخدمها في تصمبم منزلي 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohammmed (13 مايو 2009)

شى ء جميل ولكن هل لديكم دكورات وارضيات منزلية حديثة وجميلة


----------



## الوسام الماسى (14 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله حقيقة صور روعة 
تسلم ايديك


----------



## نسمة النيل (16 مايو 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا شكــــــــــــــــــــــراً يا اخي الكريم


----------



## رائد الأحمد (18 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير الله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## من جدة (19 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## على اب احمد (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## semsems (16 يوليو 2009)

الصور لم تظهر عندي هل لدي مشكلة ؟
شكرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## adel albanhawe (20 أغسطس 2009)

ادخلك الله الجنة التي عشقتها


----------



## basem.malek (21 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت ايدك على هذا العمل


----------



## مصطفى رافع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك كنوزا


----------



## dragon_dark (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ياخى نسال الله ان يبارك للك فى حسناتك لبذلك كل هذا المجهود وشكرا


----------



## ابداع التصميم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير العرض والفكرة مبدعة
*


----------



## منتانا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
مجهود رائع وصور رائعة
وشكرا لكل من شارك في هذا العمل​وقد اعجبني جدا تصميمات شرق آسيا , واشعر بطاقة في خطوطها والوانها ، واحيانا اشعر أن تيجان الاعمدة مبسطة من زهرة اللوتس .
ومع تمنياتي بدوام التوفيق​


----------



## نورالدين تو (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## mostafa kamel (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ملك المساحه (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكرين جدا .......................


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتقد اني شفت الصور دي قبل كده في بورشور لسان ستيفانو


----------



## AL-Bahth (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر وتسلم على هالصور الجميله 
انت كنز في الجمال المعماري
مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات




​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## fyahia (30 يناير 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuu:77::77::13::13::13::13:​


----------



## fyahia (30 يناير 2010)

thank for all


----------



## fyahia (30 يناير 2010)

:31::31::31::31::31::31:


----------



## fyahia (30 يناير 2010)

salle de bain


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا fyahia
ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## fyahia (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي عاشق الجنة و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 يناير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 فبراير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 فبراير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 فبراير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 فبراير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 فبراير 2010)

ملف الماكس لهذه الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## architect one (9 فبراير 2010)

كثيرة هي الكنوز التي يراها الإنسان أو يقتنيها ولكن بكل أمانة هذا الكنز الذي أتحفنا به الأخ عاشق الجنة ( أدخله الله الجنة وسقاه من حوض الرسول الكريم شربة لايظمأ بعدها أبدا ) هو كنزان في كنز واحد :
الكنز الأول هو معرفتنا الطيبة بالأخ النبع الطيب المعطاء عاشق الجنة والذي من خلال مواضيعه يثبت بأنه محب للخير وللآخرين ويحب الفائدة للجميع .
الكنز الثاني هو التميز النادر والذي جمع فيه كل ماهو جديد من أفكار الديكور الداخلي والتي تعطي حس وذوق عالي المستوى يمكن أن تكون مرجعاً لتطوير الفكر في مجال الديكور .
بارك الله بك وجعلك كنز لمن حولك مع فائق الإحترام والتقدير .
أخوك architect one


----------



## hermione (10 فبراير 2010)

ايه الجمال ده كله


----------



## هيكول (11 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله المناظير رائعة ومفيدة


----------



## hermione (12 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله فعلا الصور قمه فى الجمال والروعه ده احلى كنز عالملتقى
شكرااااااااااا لكل من ساهم فيه


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2010)

ملفات كاملة لمشاريع ديكور داخلي معمولة على برنامج Autodesk 3ds Max مع كامل مواد الإكساء/ Vray




الحجم 400 ميغا بايت
Version: 3D Studio Max 8 - The presence of textures, materials: Yes
Available light sources: yes- The presence of textures: yes
Render: V-Ray - Render Settings: Yes


للتحميل إضغط هنا:
Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/21669876/8066a23/A_W_interiors.part1.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/21670007/787c2a1/A_W_interiors.part2.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/21670118/016064a/A_W_interiors.part3.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/21670174/72df94f/A_W_interiors.part4.rar
أو هنا
http://uploading.com/files/me525b59/A_W_interiors.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/18a1e5cf/A_W_interiors.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/6m6d5a48/A_W_interiors.part3.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/29b7865a/A_W_interiors.part4.rar/
​


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك أختي هبا وبارك الله فيك
هاكم روابط المجموعة الكاملة لملفات الديكور المعدة من قبل موقع Evermotion 
المجموعة مكونة من 15 DVD موجودة روابطها كاملة على الهوتفايل
Evermotion Archinteriors Vol 1-15





Evermotion Archinteriors Vol 1-15
max | VRAY | 10.7Gb
الروابط تعمل حاليا 100% ولكن ربما تختفي قريبا أو قد يتم حذفها 
هاكم الرابط

http://hotfile.com/list/354509/23674f0​


----------



## aymanabouzied (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## karam barbarawi (31 مايو 2010)

thanks for your efforts......please provide us with more interiors


----------



## بحبك يا Z (6 يونيو 2010)

مافيش احله من هذه التصاميم الداخليه... من فورم زي formZ
http://www.formz.com/gallery2/gallery.html


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (8 يونيو 2010)

*تحميل اخر اصدار فن الديكور*







اخر اصدار فن الديكور Art & Decoration june 2010



fileserve

or

Hotfile​


----------



## أبو دعاء2 (9 يونيو 2010)

التصميم ولا أروع بالتوفيق والتقدم دوما للأمام


----------



## محمود فاروق محمد 3 (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع وياريت اسم البرنامج الهندسي التي صمم هذه الديكورات


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## salahhp (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م-ايناس (30 أغسطس 2010)

رائع انت فنانه


----------



## lofy (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ابداااااااااااااع ما شاء الله روعة ..ربنا يوفقك


----------



## alaween (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جدأ جمييييييييييييل مشكورررررررر اخي
^_^


----------



## حسام شاكر76 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

:77:


عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> ديكورات بهو الدخول وركن الاستقبال:


----------



## عمر م سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

رووووعة


----------



## rasuo (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## عاشق الديكور (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى عاشق الجنه شكر ليس له حدووووود وربنا يرزقك الجنه


----------



## علي برشيد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

merci


----------



## bolbol.bolbol (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (5 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله حقا كنز 
اللهم اجزه عنا خيرا وزده علما وأغفر لوالديه


----------



## ابوهتان2010 (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا حبيبي لكن هذة يبلها ملايييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Abosheikh (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك لما يحبة ويرضاه


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ده كانز مش كنز ... الصور مش موجودة !!! أنا عارف أنك أكيد تعبت و جزاك الله كل خير بس الصور أختفت


----------



## تركي الهوتي (29 أبريل 2012)

ليش الصور ماتضهر معي ؟؟؟


----------



## زول من السودان (8 مايو 2012)

االاخ عاشق الجنه الصور غير ظاهره


----------



## sign26 (12 مايو 2012)

ابواب وشبابيك بى فى سى تندرج تحت اسم (pvcegypt) ويختص هذا القسم بانتاج البى فى سى قطاعات مستوردة من تركيا وهى البلد الاشهر فى إنتاج قطاعات ال pvc عالى الجودة واكسسوارات تركى أصلية وقسم أخر يتفرع من شركة المهندس يختص بإنتاج الألوميتال نتميز بإنتاج الأبواب والشبابيك والمطابخ وشبابيك اللوفر التى تستخدم فى أغراض معينة ذات تصميمات متنوعة من قطاعات فاخره من الألوميتال المختلفه كقطاعات ps الصغير و الجامبو والتكنال عالى الجوده وأرخص الاسعار - مستعدون لتنفيذ المقاولات الكبيرة اتصلوا بنا وستجدون ما يسركم
مميزات البى فى سى 
1-عازل للصوت
2-عازل للحرارة
3-عازل للاتربة
4- مقاوم للاشتعال
5-مظهر جزاب http://kenanaonline.com/pvcegypt


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مجموعة صور ديكورات 































المصدر


----------



## eng_abbas_2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## archidouce (29 ديسمبر 2012)

أييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الصور


----------

